# Fehlermeldung mit jar-Datei



## Kanitrino (12. Feb 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich versuche, ein Java-Applet in Form einer jar-Datei auf meine HP zu stellen. Dabei bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung :


> java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
> at com.sun.deploy.util.DeployAWTUtil.invokeAndWait(Unknown Source)
> at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.runOnEDT(Unknown Source)
> at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
> ...


Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?

Hintergrund : 
Das JApplet "HaseApplet" ist nur dazu da, eine ursprüngliche Applikation "HaseSimulation extends JPanel" als JApplet sichtbar zu machen (mit einer ähnlichen Mini-Applikation kann ich sie als Applikaion darstellen).


```
import javax.swing.JApplet;

public class HaseApplet extends JApplet
{
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	HaseSimulation simulation;

    public void init()
    {
    	simulation = new HaseSimulation();
    	this.add(simulation);
    	this.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```

"HaseSimulation" hat eine leere main-Methode, da ja das Objekt von HaseSimulation im Applet erstellt wird.

Wenn ich die jar-Datei neben die einbindende HTML-Datei in dasselbe Verzeichnis schreibe, funktioniert es. Wenn ich es nun auf meiner Festplatte in die HP-Struktur verschiebe, nicht. Es könnte natürlich auch was mit der HTML-Datei zu tun haben. Der entsprechende Tag lautet

```
<applet
 				archive="../jarDateien/Jaeger.jar"
 				code="HaseSimulation.class"
 				height="540" width="960">

 				<param name="sprache" value="DE">
 				Ihr Browser versteht kein Java!!
			</applet>
```

Gestern habe ich es mit einem sehr ähnlichen Programm genau so gemacht, da hat's geklappt.


----------



## XHelp (12. Feb 2012)

Deine Applet-Klasse ist ja 
	
	
	
	





```
HaseApplet
```
, aber du versuchst 
	
	
	
	





```
HaseSimulation
```
 zu laden


----------



## Kanitrino (12. Feb 2012)

*Kreisch ! * Ja, natürlich ! Jetzt ist's natürlich sonnenklar ! 
Mein seelisches Gleichgewicht ist wiederhergestellt.

Ich danke Dir herzlich für Deine superschnelle Antwort.

Den Fortschritt meiner HP werde ich unter "Codeschnipsel und Projekte" updaten.


----------

